# Idaho fly fishing carp fiasco



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Went up into Idaho for a little trip, been tying up some carp flies, to test. Well I guess they worked cause ended up catching seven in a couple hours. It's awesome fishing where the water is only shin deep, guess you could say I was fishing the flats.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work! Love the golden bone fish!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice job i hear the carp are big fighters is that true?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Let's get a look at some of those flies! nice fish


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep they are pretty good fighters. I have had a few fish break my 8lb test and all of them would if I let them I am sure. The one is just a purple wooly bugger but the other is a fly called the cat whiskers with rubber legs added to it. I will try to remember to get pics sunday using a good camera and I will post them up.

Thanks Guys You can see the purple bugger on the side of the one carp in the second picture even though it don't look like one it is.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That is cool. Seven!!! I'm lucky to catch a couple in one day flyfishing. I never tried purple on carp. 

thanks for the post


----------



## flyfish1096 (Oct 9, 2009)

When I go carp fishing I use a bow and arrow....


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> That is cool. Seven!!! I'm lucky to catch a couple in one day flyfishing. I never tried purple on carp.
> 
> thanks for the post


Yep, this was an awesome day for me normally the carp seem to get spooked easy, so I don't even get a chance at them, I guess that day was athe day.

Thanks guys it was a blast should post pics tommorrow of flies!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

That sounds like a blast! That first pic has HUGE scales! Looks kinda mutant or something. 

Anyway, how do you fish the flies? Jigging, stripping, slow retrieve? Get those pics up. 

Good job!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I think a bow would have been a nice accessory to have with you


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I sure hope you returned all those fish to the bank where they belong.


----------



## ShaneA (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, that is cool. Carp do fight hard. One time while bass fishing one took a jig?? I thought I had a record bass until I saw the golden beast on the end of my line. Utter devestation...


----------



## ShaneA (Jun 21, 2010)

71nova said:


> I sure hope you returned all those fish to the bank where they belong.


HAHAHA!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I will have pictures up tonight after fishing, of the carp flies. Had camera troubles sorry for the delay.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Just posting this one because everyone I think knows what a Purple Wooly Bugger is, this is a cat whiskers with rubber legs, I personally like it with a few more legs next to the tail, but that was getting expensive. And carp will eat this just as much as with more legs.


----------

